# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP]retour a la ligne dans fonction mailto

## logica

Bonjour
Je voudrais en java utiliser la fontion mailto et integrer dans mon message des retours a la ligne. Mais ceux ci ne fonctionnent pas. Ce code se trouve dans une page JSP.
Mon code :

```

```

Une idee ?

----------


## Miss Gaelle

Si tu envoies le mail en html tu peux tenter a :



```

```

Peut-tre daut-il exclure la balise de cette faon 


```
String corps = "Bonjour," + <br> + "nous vous rappelons ...";%>
```

ou essayer avec :


```
String corps = "Bonjour," + "\n" + "nous vous rappelons ...";%>
```

[/code]

----------


## logica

J ai teste... ca ne fonctionne pas... et je n ai pas d autres idees...  ::cry::

----------


## gavelin

hmmm et bien essaie de ne pas passer tes donnes par les parametres mais plutot en attributs, car il se peut que le serveur web code les caractres "\" pour etre "url compliant".

ensuite essaie de mettre "\r\n" pour sauter une ligne.

----------


## logica

ouai mais comment faire un mailto en passant les donnees en attributs ??!!

----------


## gavelin

::D:  bonne question j'ai rpondu trop vite !

----------


## logica

bon !! ca m aide pas trop...  ::cry::

----------


## Thzith

J'ai mis ce dans la barre d'adresse de mon navifateur, et ca marche trs bien



```

```

mailto:?body=tu<br>vois<br>bien<br>q...bject=le sujet

 ::wink::   ::wink::   ::wink::

----------


## logica

euh desole mais chez moi ca ne fonctionne pas!



```
<a href="mailto&#58;?body=tu<br>vois<br>bien<br>que<br>le<br>saut<br>à<br>la<br>ligne<br>fonctionne<br>avec<br>cette<br>balise&subject=lesujet">mail</a>
```

----------


## syrio

Bonjour,

Je sais bien que c'est un peu tard, mais je tombe sur le sujet par hasard. J'ai lu que pour sauter une ligne dans le body d'un mailto, il fallait inserer : %0A
PS : trop marrant de te trouver sur le net Gavelin  ::rire::

----------

